# بشرى لأنيقات المنطقة الشرقية



## rasheedj (18 يناير 2012)

بشرتنا لأهالي الشرقية صديق المجوهرات المنتج السحري يبقي مجوهراتك دائماً جديدة يعمل على تلميع كافة المجوهرات الألماس والذهب والأحجار الكريمة والإكسسوارات طبيعي 100 % آمن على مجوهراتك وعلى صحة الجلد والإستنشاق .. صناعة أمريكية ... الآن بالدمام و حصريا لدي روائع باريس - الحياة بلازا بوابة 23 تليفون 8178741


----------



## rasheedj (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: بشرى لأنيقات المنطقة الشرقية*

شكرا على التواصل


----------

